

Coroutines in Lua - dasmithii
http://www.lua.org/pil/9.html

======
JadeNB
I'm not quite clear on the norms for posting content here, so pardon me if I'm
missing the point; but it seems strange to post a page from a 10-year-old
reference book, especially since (as far as I know) Lua coroutines haven't
changed significantly since then, and it doesn't seem that there has been a
new Lua release recently.

Were you pointing out something especially interesting about coroutines in
general, or in Lua in particular?

